# merit list of lmdc



## s.m.ch (Aug 24, 2012)

i have 83% in my metric and 825/1100 in FSC ( i did Alevel ) . what are minimum marks i need to score in MCAT for getting into LMDC ? and where do LMDC And CMH merit close ? please help!:? do i have any chance of getting into CMH ?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Need answer for these questions too.In same boat.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know about LMDC, but for CMH a UHS weightage of 65% is enough to get an admission. (Got this information from a student princesszahra on the xtreme papers website) The safe thing would be to aim at 70-75% in the MCAT (i.e. 770-825), you'll be able to get in hopefully. I believe you do have a chance of getting into CMH. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> I don't know about LMDC, but for CMH a UHS weightage of 65% is enough to get an admission. (Got this information from a student princesszahra on the xtreme papers website) The safe thing would be to aim at 70-75% in the MCAT (i.e. 770-825), you'll be able to get in hopefully. I believe you do have a chance of getting into CMH. Hope this helps.


Well, that's certainly very reassuring.

I got 85% in matric, 80% in FSc and aiming for 850+ in the entry test. I hope it's enough to get into a good private college.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*2012 ADMISSION CRITERIA FOR CMH LAHORE*

Here is the admission criteria for CMH Lahore as stated on the official website:

admission will be made on merit determined according to marks obtained in matric, fsc and entry test as per following weightages: 
Matric / Equivalent - 10%
F.Sc / Equivalent - 40%
CMH College Entry Test - 12.5%
MCAT - 37.5%

Candidates will have to quality the entry Test (MCAT) conducted by the University of Health Sciences Lahore otherwise they will not be eligible for admission in CMH Lahore Medical College.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

*CMH College entry test format*

The test consists of following sections:
1. Biology 25Q 25 min
2. Chemistry 25Q 25 min
3. Physics 25Q 25 min
4. English 25Q 25 min

Answers will have to filled in the same manner as in UHS MCAT. The recommended study material are the FSC textbooks. The good news is THERE WILL BE NO NEGATIVE MARKING. The exam will be held on Sept 30, 2012.
For further details, visit the CMH lahore official website.


----------



## Hadaya Qaisar (Mar 3, 2013)

I have scored 80% in my O'levels and I have to give my A'levels exams next month,I can score around 75-80% in A'levels, is that enough ? And what marks in MCAT would I need after that ? I need info for LMDC, CMH, University of lhr nd sharif medical college


----------



## beautifull.areeba (Apr 19, 2013)

*There is no merit in Pakistan. Jaga System now applicable in Pakistan
*


----------



## Bali (May 3, 2014)

*Elgibilty*

plz anubody tell me that what was the merit of lmdc last year?
and how much marks should i score in f.sc and mcat to get a admission in lmdc???


----------

